# When It Rains......



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I guess 217,000 miles is where a little bit of everything starts to go out on a 1990 4Runner, because in the past couple of weeks, I have:
-Changed out brake rotors and pads
-Replaced battery
-Replaced old dead speakers, one of the factory amps wasn't working so I cleaned it and re-installed. This worked for a couple of days, now back to not working again.
-Changed out power steering belt
-Changed out power steering belt again after idler pulley locked up and killed it.
-Replaced idler pulley bearing.

This was not too bad, just aggravated I had turned into a weekend mechanic instead of a fisherman. I noticed a little trouble shifting into and out of gear yesterday, and then last night the clutch refused to disengage. This made for an interesting 45 minute drive home from grandma's, and I nearly had a police escort part of the way, but now she's in the driveway. While climbing underneath to inspect the slave cylinder (both slave and master cylinder appear alright and master cylinder is full of fluid by the way) I noticed lots of fluid had leaked from the rear differential at the pinion seal, and a little fluid was leaking from the other end of the driveshaft. Also have had a CV joint self-destruct since I had the hub off, and rear main seal is leaking noticeably. 

Does it ever stop?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Not with Yotas once they get up in milage. If you pull the rear brakes off Im willing to bet you have leaking axles seals also


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Forgot to mention I also had to repair wiring in the steering column. Somehow ignition wiring was not tied together or squared away in the steering column, and not 2 minutes after I replaced the idler pulley and power steering belt, in fact while I was testing the power steering in the driveway, the truck cut off and wouldn't crank up again. After testing everything else I finally removed the paneling under the steering wheel, and I couldn't believe the broken wires and tangled mess otherwise. Got those patched up and squared away, and that's when the wheel wobble while braking started. I also had to replace a caliper when I changed out the rotors. Haha might be time for something newer!


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*2000 Toyota Tacoma*

Well, my Tacoma has 209,000+ miles on it. I had to replace a tie rod end for the 2nd time on the driver's side. Now I have a bad wheel bearing on the driver's side on the back. Waiting for a spare evening to get it fixed. I hope I don't run into a mess like what you are experiencing.

Mine has given me excellent service and has gone thru hell and back. If it decides to lay down I can't blame it.

Darin


----------

